# Detailer's Domain: Fixes a Hammered Honda Civic - Opti Coat applied



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2000 Honda Civic
Requirements - Remove heavy swirls and scratches, and protect with Opti Coat

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Aquartz Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Wetsanding
- Meg's M105 with Surbuf Pad - Griots Orbital 
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Opti Coat
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Aquartz Iron Cut
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's M105 
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna SF4000
Opti Coat
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before









































































































Prep - Wash, Wheels, Tires, NanoSkin

















Headlight restoration

Before shots of the lights.

























Various stages of wet sanding required to clean up the headlights

















Compound and Polish

















After shots of the headlights - Opti Coat installed

































D300 with Griots









50/50 shots of correction

























Before trim









After









After shots


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesone mate :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job Phil!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Massive improvement Phil!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great work


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great transformation guys, did the owner recognise his car? he should be able to see his way home now with the lights rather than use the force  

Phil : whats with the gloves using the DA, do they reduce pins and needles ? cant find a link :devil:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely job!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

super job. :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

I have really bad eczema and I need all and any protection to help my prevent my skin from cracking, it's so bad I have to glue my skin together during the heeling process.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great turnaround, :thumb:.


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow outstanding results didn't think that was possible :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Great turnaround Phil :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------

